# Sixers Send Dalembert To Kings For Nocioni, Hawes



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

The Sixers have agreed to trade Samuel Dalembert to the Kings for Andres Nocioni and Spencer Hawes, according to a report from Chad Ford of ESPN.

RealGM Note: Dalembert is entering the final season of his contract.

Nocioni is owed $6.85M, $6.65M and $7.5M over the next three seasons.

Hawes, a member of the 2007 NBA Draft class, will become a restricted free agent after the 10-11 season.

Both Dalembert and Nocioni have frequently been mentioned in trade rumors, largely due to their bloated contracts.



Read more: http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap/#ixzz0rDjAF31p


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Great draft for the Kings, picking up Cousins and Whiteside. I'd say pick up a solid rotational PG if you can and head into next year looking to surprise some people.

Beno Udrih...FA
Tyreke Evans...Francisco Garcia
Omri Casspi...Donte Greene
Jason Thompson...Carl Landry
DeMarcus Cousins...Samuel Dalembert...Hassan Whiteside


----------

